# PC Font Question



## rcannonp (Jun 7, 2008)

Does Windows ship with Lucida Grande or is that just a Mac thing?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't see it on my install. However, I have Lucida Sans Unicode, which is purported to be quite close to Grande. This is apparently available in Windows by default.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucida_Sans_Unicode


----------



## rcannonp (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------

